# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Духовные эмоции и День Победы

## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Хотел поделиться следующими моментами самоосознания. Уже лет 6 занимаюсь духовной практикой: читаю махамантру на четках, общаюсь с преданными, занимаюсь преданным служением по мере возможности, читаю книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Пока не инициирован, но читаю пранама мантру. Однако сильных эмоций не испытываю. Иногда они возникают при общении с преданными или во время киртана, но по мере воздействия они гораздо слабее, чем, например, когда я слушаю песни военных лет или участвуя в акции "Бессмертный полк", стою у могилы неизвестному солдату - тут меня просто пробивает и слезы катятся, дрожь бьет по телу. Объясните мне пожалуйста, эти мои эмоции, связанные с войной 1941-45 годов - они духовные? Я так понимаю, внутри меня в эти моменты идет осознание того, как солдаты, подобно Арджуне, предавались на полях сражений, расставались со своими телами, с планами и надеждами, тем самым показывая пример следования дхарме. Или это не духовные эмоции, а просто сентиментальность?

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Георгий. Спасибо, что поделились своими переживаниями. Ваш вопрос очень важный и нужный. 

Итак, вот Ваш вопрос: Эмоции в День Победы – они духовные или это сентиментальность?  Вот ответ : это эмоции связанные с Дхармой ( человеческим предназначением, долгом в этом земном воплощении ). Сейчас все поясню.

У человека есть вечная Дхарма – его вечное предназначение как души - Санатана Дхарма. Это вечные отношения с Господом Кришной через любовное преданное служение Ему ( Бхагавад Гита введение стр. 36 в большом издании, абзац начинается словами – Верховный Господь, Его духовная обитель и живые существа относятся к категории санатаны …… ) Путь к осознанию этой Дхармы – это  Бхакти-йога, духовная практика, описанная в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. 

У человека есть так же временная Дхарма – это его человеческие обязанности в этой жизни. Эта Дхарма – его обязанности в сфере деятельности и в сфере отношений в этом мире. Например, его таланты, профессиональность, квалификация в деятельности – все то, что он делает на благо всего мира. Если человек по – призванию врач или полицейский, или хлебороб, или учитель и т.д. – это его деятельность, направленная на служение всем. 

Так же эта Дхарма – это каждодневные хорошие отношения со всеми окружающими, со всеми живыми существами. Эта Дхарма – это выполнение своих предписанных обязанностей как сына, отца, мужа, жены, матери, гражданина, друга и т.д. По сути, быть цивилизованным, нравственным, культурным и просто хорошим  человеком в этом мире – это и есть материальная Дхарма. И в действительности она находится в гунне благости, и является достаточно высоким уровнем для человека. Как правило, люди живут в основном в страсти и невежестве – это более низкое сознание.  Здесь не подразумевается какое-либо развитие, присутствие  Дхармы. Если это невежество, то здесь вообще нет, так сказать, ни чести, ни совести. Это уровень потребительства, эгоизма, выгоды, агрессии, конфликта. Вот так.

Однако в человеке так же есть и предрасположенность к благости. Это стремление ко всему светлому и возвышенному, доброму.  Есть в этом мире, в этой цивилизации так же достойные люди, которые воплощают в своей жизни качества Дхармы – благости. Это святые, герои, подвижники, живущие ради блага других.  Есть так же и события в истории человечества, которые связаны с самопожертвованием, с подвигом, с бескорыстием, с честью и достоинством.  Некоторые события истории, связаны с моментами, когда эта Дхарма сильно проявлялась в людях. Именно поэтому такие события, очень впечатляют, окрыляют нас и волнуют наши сердца. 

Великая Отечественная война – это было время тяжелейших испытаний для многих людей во всем мире. И особенно для нашей страны, нашей Родины. Здесь многие люди проявили все свои лучшие качества. Они исполнили свою Дхарму, жертвуя своей жизнью для спасения других, для спасения всего мира.  В действительности эта война была проявлением настоящего подвига многих граждан. Нам нужно знать об этом и с благодарностью помнить об этом. Это наша  Дхарма для этой нашей жизни в этом мире. Когда мы живем с благодарностью и уважением, то это помогает нам развивать в себе качества благости. Это создает для нас благоприятные условия для развития бхакти. 

Выполнение своей Дхармы, т.е. выполнение своих повседневных человеческих обязанностей - это есть Путь к Бхакти – к развитию отношений с Господом Кришной. Если человек пренебрежителен к окружающим, если он горд, если он эгоистичен, завистлив или даже просто не благодарен, то ему трудно будет воспевать Святое имя, и очень тяжело будет следовать духовной практике вообще. Невежество очень сильно препятствует духовному развитию человека. (Шримад Бхагаватам песнь 3, гл. 29. текст 21. комментарий : “Преданный, который поклоняется Божеству в храме, но не проявляет уважения к другим, является преданным – материалистом и относится к низшей категории преданных “ ). Бхакти - чистое преданное служение Кришне,  духовное развитие, по сути, не зависит от материального, но жизнь в гунне благости – это благоприятная среда для развития бхакти. Так легче духовно развиваться. ( Бхагавад Гита 14.17. и 14.16. текст и комм.   “ Праведная деятельность в гунне благости очищает человека “ ) .

И далее - для человека, который занимается духовным развитием, бхакти – йогой,  важно то, что все материальное в своей жизни, ему необходимо учиться связывать с Кришной, т.е. одухотворять, видеть духовную суть всего происходящего, видеть все в сознании Кришны ( Бхагавад Гита 3.9. и 9.27.). Итак, как Ваши переживания и эмоции Георгий, во время шествия в Бессмертном Полку или у Вечного огня соединить с Кришной? Где здесь сознание Кришны, где Дхарма? Поделюсь своим опытом. 

Недавно одной зимой я в пути на поезде проездом через Волгоград, и у меня была пересадка на другой поезд, и разрыв 5 часов. Был снегопад, очень много снега. Я сдал вещи в багаж, взял свои четки и поехал на Мамаев Курган, я давно хотел попасть туда. Там никого не было. Снег и безмолвие. Я поднялся к Вечному огню. Почетный караул. Музыка. Я поклонился и начал читать мантру. Это был новый удивительный опыт. У меня были эмоции. Я повторял сквозь слезы. Я молился. Я осознавал, где я нахожусь.  Я хотел отблагодарить всех героев. Тысячи имен на стене Пантиона.  Ко мне пришло озарение. Я понял, как я смогу отблагодарить всех героев войны, как я могу стать достойным их памяти, каким я должен быть, чтобы они были довольны мной. Я ДОЛЖЕН В ЭТОЙ ЖИЗНИ СТАТЬ ПРЕДАННЫМ КРИШНЫ! Это лучшее, как я могу отплатить благодарностью всем! 

Стать чистым духовным человеком – разве не это является лучшим подношением дедам и прадедам! Таким образом, испытывая глубокие переживания, я не позволял им стать просто материальными, я преобразовывал их в светлое настроение – Да! Я должен стать в этой жизни преданным, и посвятить себя распространению духовного знания, знания о Кришне. Это мой ответ войнам и конфликтам. Это лучшее, что я могу отдать миру. Так мои эмоции обрели светлую силу. Я повторял мантру более часа. Я почувствовал прилив духовной силы. Это было благословение этого места. Я уехал с Мамаева Кургана полный энтузиазма и благодарности к Кришне за то, что Он помог мне осознать эти важные истины! 

Итак, Георгий, вот такой ответ я могу дать на Ваш вопрос. Надеюсь, что мой опыт так же Вам пригодится. Здесь в завершении своего ответа я хочу привести ссылку. Это 46 текст 18 главы Бхагавад Гиты: “ Исполняя предписанные ему обязанности, любой человек может достичь совершенства, если поклоняется вездесущему Господу – источнику всех живых существ “. Здесь очень важный комментарий Ш. Прабхупады. По сути все происходящее в нашей жизни можно преобразовывать, видеть это как то, что помогает духовному развитию. Главное – это поклоняться Господу Кришне, Воспевая Его Имена, и все принимать, как возможность для улучшения этого. Здесь мы обучаемся, обретаем веру, очищаем сознание, и все это и есть наш Путь обратно домой – к Кришне.

Желаю Вам успехов на этом Пути!

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Огромное спасибо за Ваш развернутый ответ.
Я тоже бывал на Мамаевом кургане и тоже были сильные эмоции. По сути, за несколько дней в битве на этих местах погибло 35 тысяч человек. Все там напоминает о подвиге бойцов. Нам даже не снилось, что они пережили. Я предполагаю, что многие солдаты, отдавая свои жизни, икренне молились Богу, были верующими. Возможно, они не обладали знанием о Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне, но верили и молились Иисусу Христу или Аллаху. В этом смысле можно ли считать, что они находились в тех же условиях, что и Арджуна в битве на Курукшетре?

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Георгий. Спасибо Вам за вопрос. На этой битве были разные обстоятельства, разные люди, разные условия. Там был и страх, и отчаяние, и патриотизм, и молитва. Люди там были разные. Но если судить по историческим описаниям и по рассказам участников именно этой битвы, то дух патриотизма и самопожертвования был там очень сильный. Солдаты рвались в бой и готовы были пожертвовать собой для Победы. 

Согласно законам Вселенной сознание в момент смерти человека определяет его следующую жизнь. (Бхагавад Гита 8 глава 6 текст.) И если воины в момент подвига, на грани смерти добровольно отдавали свою жизнь на благо Родины, людей, и делали это осознанно, преодолевая страх и боль, то они по праву являются героями и заслуживают следующего рождения в более высоких мирах Вселенной. По другому - их сознание было высоким и они уже не были здесь жителями Земли, они должны родиться выше земного уровня. Они заслужили это.Так действует Закон справедливости ( что посеешь, то и пожнешь …), и он одинаков для всех и во все времена.

Что касается Арджуны, то здесь разница в том, что он был в личных отношениях с Кришной ( с самим Богом! ) и он был преданным Кришны. В действительности Арджуна был вечным спутником Господа Кришны. Это очень высокое положение. Он не является обычной, обусловленной душой. Это его отличие от героев Войны.

ХАРЕ КРИШНА.

----------

